# Mustang LF-88 plate Compactor



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

So I am putting this here in hopes of someone having information on a Mustang LF-88 vibrating Plate Compactor.
I cannot find ANY information on these at all. I may be buying one second hand and like to research everything before I buy it. There is nothing on the internet in regards to these? Even just a brochure sheet would do stating its features and specs.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

JohnNY said:


> So I am putting this here in hopes of someone having information on a Mustang LF-88 vibrating Plate Compactor.
> I cannot find ANY information on these at all. I may be buying one second hand and like to research everything before I buy it. There is nothing on the internet in regards to these? Even just a brochure sheet would do stating its features and specs.


There is one on Ebay.








Mustang LF88 Walk Behind Vibratory Plate Compactor 196CC Gasoline Engine NEW | eBay


Mustang LF88. 196cc Gasoline Engine on board. Vibratory Plate Compactor. Walk Behind.



www.ebay.com




Others here.








Used Mustang Compactors for sale | Machinio


Mustang LF88 compactors for sale. Find vibratory, single and double drum compactors on Machinio.




www.machinio.com




No manufacturer specs though.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Old man here said:


> There is one on Ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah thats ALL I find on these machines. I cannot find any origin information, parts, service...nothing. the one company that may of been connected in some way that I found was Mustang Equipment, which sells large construction machines. So i was hoping that this was a subsidy of them, but I cannot even get them on the phone. Being this Covid [email protected]#t has everyone working from home in places.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks to me like a knock off brand.
i see them on alibaba.
stick with the name brands 
MQ, dewalt, wacker.
you will need bearings etc if you plan on running it for fleet use.
we like the wacker units here.
they hold up real good with honda gx390 engines.


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

iowagold said:


> looks to me like a knock off brand.
> i see them on alibaba.
> stick with the name brands
> MQ, dewalt, wacker.
> ...


I looked on Alibaba, did you see this particular one? This thing is impossible to find ANY info on. One YT video and nothing but sporadic sales.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea just another clone.


----------

